# A few new static props



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

I still swear that I am going to make at least 1 or 2 props that move! For now, these are a couple projects that I made over the course of 3 months (on and off).

My ship's anchor for my pirate shipwreck. It's about 5 feet tall and comes apart for storage. It's paper mache and cardboard tubes.








I don't like how dark it is, so I may paint it again but a lighter color.

Then I made a few crates out of cardboard boxes and some scrap styrofoam and painted to look like wood. I wasn't going for a totally realistic look, just something that would give you the impression they are wooden crates. The small box in front is real wood (like you couldn't tell). I made that to use for a birthday party last week, filled it with candy for the 'loot'.









That's it for now ... boring stuff, but at least I'm getting some things done!


----------



## Monk (Aug 26, 2008)

looking good!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Nice job, IMU! I wouldn't change the color on the anchor - it looks great (at least in the picture).


----------



## Devils Chariot (May 23, 2007)

I like your static stuff IMU, and your painting always look great. The Anchor is my favorite, but I like how the cardboard boxes for crates is a great money saver for scene setting.


----------



## The Watcher (Sep 13, 2008)

These are very nice. I also like the anchor color. I would have never known it was paper mache. Can't wait to see the size of the ship!


----------



## rottincorps (Jun 1, 2008)

good job....love the boxes.


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Thanks for the compliments. I just love all your prop painting DC ... always top notch so thanks a bunch for the kind words.

OK ... here is a quick close-up on the anchor's main feature: The Skull. Again, it's just paper towel mache built up in layers. Maybe this will give you a better idea of the painting colors and the texture of the piece. My main concern of the existing paint color is that the detail will most likely be lost out in the yard. Maybe I can overcome this with better lighting or maybe a lighter paint job with better lighting???










The Watcher, if you go to my website (click the banner) you will see my shipwreck from last year. Not planning on making a new one, just add more details to it for this year.


----------



## Fiend4Halloween (Aug 28, 2008)

Great job on everything. The boxes look excellent!


----------



## Devils Chariot (May 23, 2007)

I'd say give it some almost white dry brushing to exaggerate the detail if you want it to jump in the dark, or put a lit led spot on it, like a halloween propmasters led spot light how-to shows.


----------



## smileyface4u23 (Apr 1, 2008)

Wow - very impressive. Those boxes really look great and I love the anchor!


----------



## Wyatt Furr (Jun 5, 2006)

Looks great.
Cant wait to see more


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Amazing work, it all looks great


----------



## AzKittie74 (Aug 10, 2007)

Great job! I love the face in the anchor!


----------



## ubzest (Jul 1, 2008)

the boxes look great... it goes without saying the anchor is awesome.


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Great job on the boxes and anchor. The paint job and details are great!


----------



## Tyler (Jul 17, 2008)

You have great painting skills!!!


----------



## Parabola (Jul 4, 2008)

Excellent detail on everything!


----------



## ghost37 (Jul 30, 2008)

Very nice. Great paint job.


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

Very nice work, i think they look great. No pirate ship would be complete without them.


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Thanks all! Now back to work, I'm SO behind on making props!


----------



## Terra (Apr 13, 2009)

Great looking props IMU! The anchor looks so real and the design is pretty darn scary.


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

Those are some great additions.


----------



## Lady Nyxie (Aug 30, 2006)

Very nice. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Ghoul Friday (Oct 6, 2007)

Looks great! Love the skull face detail on the anchor


----------

